# Antler Pen Queston??



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I have done a few pens with whitetail antler and run into a frequent problem. If i do not use the antler closest to the tips i have spots that the marrow pits out and cant seem to sand it smooth, or if i can sand it eventually it pits again after setting for a while.. Is there a solution for this problem or am i the only one that has this problem?? 


RA


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Robert, use CA glue--water thin, BUT take the blank off the mandrel to put to apply the CA, or you will wish you had taken my advice. You will need to apply a build up of the CA and clean out the gluefrom the tubes. Your daughter's pen is WONDERFUL ! Keep her turning !
LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you Mrs. Linda!! I will give that a try, I have not been succesful with using the CA in the past but i will keep on trying!!
Kelsye is ready to do another one! But Her Room getting cleaned is first today!! LOL


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Robert, I take an antler pen off and on the mandrel, using the CA several different times in the turning process so that the glue becomes part ot the antler--I have a small dowel that I put the tube on to, so that it can dry with out sticking. I always have my hands glued somewhere and careful as I have a little allergy to the glue, it will burn my eyes nose and throat. BUT it works for me. Good Luck.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Robert..I still have the same trouble as you with the smaller pieces of anters..but the small ends still seem to make the nicest looking pens. Linda is right on..CA is the answer, but it sure is messy...and take her advice on removing from the mandrel to put the CA on...a quick shot of accellerator will dry it almost instantly...but if you try it on the mandrel..get ready to buy a NEW mandrel..LOL...(don't ask me how I know)...

Like Bobby has said..a little of the 'bark' showing is a nice touch anyhow.. Folks know for sure that it is antler and not plastic..

Good luck..and if you discover any 'tricks'..let us know...jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If it does stick on the mandrel just soak it in acetone.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all!! I will get some of the thin CA and go from there!!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2004/polyurethane1.pdf

you may try something similar to this........I've never heard of it tried on antler, but who knows?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Never thought of that?? I have a pressure vacuum pot at the shop.. When i get back i may give it a shot...


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

there are also places that will stabilise for you......the material you send them....when I was making knives I often used a place called Stabilised Woods, when folks would order a handle with a specific wood......found them online....


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Bert....................you must be lost!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Use Koolaid if you want to die your wood.

A fellow teacher made some corncob pens, he used ca glue, then cut, then ca glue, etc etc... they turned out pretty good. 

Robert since you can pull vacum, you should try stabilizing a corn cob.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I bought some stabilized corn cob a while back ago and tried turning a couple. The center was wide enough, that I went through the pretty part and got to the marrow or whatever it is and it fell apart when I got that far into the corn cob. Even stabilized, it was very soft. Tried to turn a little and then add CA but still busted into millions of splinters. Quit after that. Kinda lost the desire for Corn Cob. When I use CA on wood or antler, I turn the lathe on slowest speed and add CA using a foam brush and work in using thin CA for a few coats and dry well in between by slow turning. Very little stabilizer or will bubble very quickly. Work to the thicker for a couple of coats and then sand to 12,000. I have gotten it on the guides and they have always snapped off at worst very easily. Didn't go too heavy though when putting the CA. Turn Slow or it will be in your face, eyes, everywhere else.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

While we're discussing what NOT to use..look out for that 'Dakota Burl'...it's ground up stabilized sunflower seed hulls...and it WON'T turn without splintering and disintegrating...don't ask me how I know.....LOL


----------

